# Huffman headbadges



## 37fleetwood

you guys who collect other brands should start a badge thread. this thread will hopefully help collectors to figure out Huffman headbadges. please post huffman badges and years and if you have it a photo or two of the bike it is from. if you don't know the year post anyway and we'll see if we can help out.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, to start out I have examples of the early and late Dayton badges. the brass one is early and the other is later. notice that the early badge has less text in the wings. I'm not certain on the year they changed them, maybe someone else will know for sure.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood

three different La France badges:









Scott


----------



## supper15fiets

....scott , 
i was told that this would be be the very first dayton badge , is it ?
or is this an early without the black part , then again it is overall very clean in the "D"..... and the red part is still there...could it be ?


----------



## 37fleetwood

first thing, Thats My Bike!!!
next the guy I got it from put that badge on it when he listed it on ebay and agreed with me when I bought the bike from him that that badge was not correct. that is like the 1940's badge in the first photos the black chips and falls off easier than the red in most cases. after he removed that badge he put the La France badge he had on it. the original deal was to have a Zephyr badge but like most of this deal things weren't like they were supposed to be.
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets

...here is my input...
my restored National badge...


----------



## 37fleetwood

thanks for posting that Ronald, here is the earlier National badge from Huffman.




here is the post war National badge.


----------



## 37fleetwood

here is the earlier Zephyr badge.




and the later Zephyr badge.


----------



## 37fleetwood

here is the earlier Dixie Flyer badge.




and the later Dixie Flyer badge.


----------



## unit5alive

37fleetwood I need your help!, concerning my dads 1947 dixie flyer that I'm restoring ,the original fender struts on the bike were trashed,so I bought new ones from MLC,should these be silver or painted the dark red ,like the frame and fenders?, Thanks in advance Scott ,   Craig.


----------



## 37fleetwood

usually they're painted white


----------



## unit5alive

Would not have guessed white!, Scott if you ever come across any pictures of one of these bikes(1947 huffman dixie flyer ,24" boys bike,this ones a burgandy color) please let me know where to find it, Thanks again Craig.


----------



## 37fleetwood

here's a 26" about the right age:


----------



## Steve-O

What happened to the links to the photos in this thread?  I wanna see some badges.


----------



## kirbymcrae

Does any know what badge belongs on a Dayton Twin Flex, and if you know where I could purchase one?


----------



## 37fleetwood

Steve-O said:


> What happened to the links to the photos in this thread?  I wanna see some badges.



 I want to see some participation! some of you guys always ask for stuff and never contribute.


kirbymcrae said:


> Does any know what badge belongs on a Dayton Twin Flex, and if you know where I could purchase one?



 you will need to give more information. Huffman is the parent company. Twin-Flex bikes were made with at least a dozen badges. some of these badges change depending on the year of the bike. if it's a Dayton Twin-Flex then the standard Dayton badge is what it would have had. again even the Dayton badge was changed between 1938 to 1940, there are at least 3 variations.


----------



## partsguy

I don't know if it is any help, but I think Huffy started using decal headbadges in 1963. Decals on some bikes, and regular on others. A couple years later, all headbadges were decals. 

I'm told that the decal badge '63 models might have come from their california plant. Is this right? I know Huffy was based in Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## akikuro

Anyone know what Huffman badges were used that had smaller spacing between the badge holes than the typical Dayton Badge (2 1/4") I think..
I have a prewar Huffman project frame (1938-1942)..from what i can tell..but the Dayton badge is too big for it? If anyone has pics I would appreciate it.

Old thread with the frame...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2789-Need-help-to-ID-a-possible-Dayton-frame


----------



## 37fleetwood

Hey Rhandy, Huffman sold bikes to different people so it may be a bike from a chain somewhere that used their own badge, like Klinedinst or something.


----------



## kirbymcrae

How do you identify what year of Twin Flex it is?  On the bottom of the crank case is 5104 then some odd thing then H' A H then on the next line is 6.  It has a New Departure Model D hub.


----------



## akikuro

Thanks Scott - how about the hole spacing for a Dixie Flyer Badge? Would it be the same as the Dayton?


----------



## 37fleetwood

akikuro said:


> Thanks Scott - how about the hole spacing for a Dixie Flyer Badge? Would it be the same as the Dayton?



 all the common ones are the same spacing. Dixie Flyer is actually a Huffman badge, you're going to be looking for a badge from a private seller. I had a Western Flyer that had a larger badge hole spacing.


----------



## akikuro

Any list around noting the known private sellers that Huffman supplied?


----------



## jeep44

Would this be a "blacked-out" Lightning Flyer badge? I saw an identical badge on ebay recently, but the black areas on my badge were all chrome on that one.


----------



## 37fleetwood

wow, I missed keeping up on this one.
the 
lightning Flyer badges were nickel plated, the one above has the nickel worn off. this is fairly common what you're seeing is tarnished brass. rub it a bit and it will shine up pretty gold colored.

@ Rhandy, I've started a post with all the badges used by Huffman here: http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/f...721&sid=707ae40a7431afe7c9009fa3ba91aa50#p721


----------



## akikuro

Scott - Thanks for that!


----------



## jeep44

37fleetwood said:


> wow, I missed keeping up on this one.
> the
> lightning Flyer badges were nickel plated, the one above has the nickel worn off. this is fairly common what you're seeing is tarnished brass. rub it a bit and it will shine up pretty gold colored.
> 
> @ Rhandy, I've started a post with all the badges used by Huffman here: http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/f...721&sid=707ae40a7431afe7c9009fa3ba91aa50#p721





Are you sure? this is on a very early post-war bike with lots of blacked-out gear, like the hubs, kickstand,cranks, and the stem nut in the pic. I wonder if it ever was nickle-plated, and only brass? There's really no sign of wear on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood

maybe, the actual information on this period of bikes is kinda spotty at best.


----------



## Digital_Angel_316

37fleetwood said:


> here is the earlier Zephyr badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the later Zephyr badge.




These PICS are no longer available -- can you post them to the site?


----------

